# HELP! Need the best grub control there is!



## Twister (Jun 21, 2019)

Hey, I need some solid advice on the best grub control product there is. The lawn was treated for grubs May 13th of this year but I don't know what product was used because I didn't apply it and I don't trust the guy who applied it to do it again.

A sod farm foreman in my town recommend "Spectracide Triazicide Insect Killer For Lawns". He said it's what he uses for his lawn at home. Amazon also shows 4.5 stars with 139 ratings on that exact product, too, so pretty good reviews but since the product kills all sorts of insects I don't know if those ratings pertain to killing grubs or not. A product report on grub killers from Michigan State University in 2006 said that that exact product ("Spectracide Triazicide Insect Killer For Lawns") did "not" kill any grubs at all, giving identical results as the untreated plots. ?????

FYI, here is the Michigan State University article slamming the "Spectracide Triazicide":
https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn

*So what product do you guys recommend?* It's so frustrating when the info you get is so often contradictory. Argh!!!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Acelepryn is what you're looking for.


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Dylox or carbaryl for fastest curative treatment. Other than being $$$$, isn't Acelepryn (Scotts GrubEx on steroids) more preventative with early stage curative properties?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

LHP_Grass said:


> Dylox or carbaryl for fastest curative treatment. Other than being $$$$, isn't Acelepryn (Scotts GrubEx on steroids) more preventative with early stage curative properties?


Good at prevention, yes. Really good at curative too! Sprayed @ 8oz/a + 64oz/a of Fleet. 8 minutes runtime...20 minutes later, voila.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Imidacloprid (Merit 0.5 G by Bayer) is my go to.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Twister 
Do you have grubs now? Have you dug up the areas to check for grubs?

First, you might want to read this article from your home state turf research to understand preventive vs curative control. "Your guy" might have put down a preventive control in May.

http://turf.okstate.edu/pest-management/insects-1/white-grubs

That Michigan study led me to spray Imidacloprid(cheap) in May and June of this year for preventive grub and armyworm control.

If you have grubs now I agree with Dylox.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Imidacloprid (Merit 0.5 G by Bayer) is my go to.


+1. Very effective and inexpensive.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Mister Bill imidacloprid over Trichlorfon ?


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> LHP_Grass said:
> 
> 
> > Dylox or carbaryl for fastest curative treatment. Other than being $$$$, isn't Acelepryn (Scotts GrubEx on steroids) more preventative with early stage curative properties?
> ...


Thanks...that does look impressive. What is fleet?


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

mjh648 said:


> @Mister Bill imidacloprid over Trichlorfon ?


I don't have any experience with Trichlorfon. The Imidacloprid has always worked well for me. Nothing more implied.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Imidacloprid is a little cheaper and requires less product per application, fwiw.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

LHP_Grass said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > LHP_Grass said:
> ...


A wetting agent made by Harrell's


----------



## Twister (Jun 21, 2019)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> LHP_Grass said:
> 
> 
> > Dylox or carbaryl for fastest curative treatment. Other than being $$$$, isn't Acelepryn (Scotts GrubEx on steroids) more preventative with early stage curative properties?
> ...


I'd say thaaaaaaat is impressive. *Is this the exact stuff you sprayed? And if so, how many square feet did you treat using only 8 oz of the Acelepryn?* DoMyOwn.com has this listed at $1060.79 for 64 oz. I can afford it but there's no way I could ever tell my wife what that bottle costs. :-(


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Does anybody know if doing the soapy water test will hurt your lawn? I think I have grubs but don't want to dig up my grass to see and worried that soap wouldn't be good on an area already struggling...


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Lawn Smith said:


> Does anybody know if doing the soapy water test will hurt your lawn? I think I have grubs but don't want to dig up my grass to see and worried that soap wouldn't be good on an area already struggling...


It won't hurt your lawn. Go ahead and do it.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Twister said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > LHP_Grass said:
> ...


The 8oz is what I spray per acre. I think we mixed 2 acres and did all of the tee boxes. In addition to the grub control, it provides phenomenal worm prevention. I used to spray my greens for worms once a quarter. However, Ever since starting Acelepryn applications, I haven't made a single curative application for worms...at all! Just two apps at the 8oz rate 6 months apart.

When we sprayed tees, we weren't looking to control grubs (weren't aware of an issue) we actually had chinch bugs annihilating some spots. We made the application and the grubs were coming up and dying within 30 minutes. Killed a lot of critters that day!


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Twister said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > LHP_Grass said:
> ...


----------



## Twister (Jun 21, 2019)

Ok, some things I've learned and some questions to ask:

-Will check this afternoon if I actually have grubs as a poster above recommended. I'll be shocked if I don't.
- Both the Acelepryn in the liquid and granule form use the same active ingredient (Chlorantraniliprole), so that's good, but the liquid form has it at 18.4% while the granule form has it at 0.2%, which to me sounds terrible. *The liquid form is 92 times more potent???*
- Several of you recommended "Merit 0.5G" but when I called Customer Service at DoMyOwn.com I was told that this product does not do well for "curative" applications. *Has anyone here successfully used the Merit 0.5G in curative applications?*

I greatly appreciate everyone's input so far. If the Merit 0.5G works for curative treatments, I'll use that. If it doesn't, I'll use the Dylox. (I'd buy the Acelepryn in a heartbeat but the volume is so large I think the shelf-life would end long before I use it all.)


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Imidacloprid is preventative, apply in late May-June. Check out this video by the LCN to understand the life cycle of grubs 



. When I determined I had grub damage last fall, I used this https://www.bioadvanced.com/products/lawn-care/24-hour-grub-killer-plus-i from Lowes and my grass was recovered in 2 weeks. My 2 cents, it looks like you have a fungal issue if anything.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@p1muserfan That is great advice!! No need to spend a ton of money. The grass will be dormant soon and Imidicloprid even works for armyworms as well.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Twister said:


> DoMyOwn.com has this listed at $1060.79 for 64 oz. I can afford it but there's no way I could ever tell my wife what that bottle costs. :-(


Alright guys, I am wondering if I found a smarter solution. Seems too good to be true. Check out Altriset - 34oz for $180. Can we get a consensus on whether or not this is essentially the same as Acelepryn?

cc: @Powhatan saw you had plans for 2021. Thought you'd be interested.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

-


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> > DoMyOwn.com has this listed at $1060.79 for 64 oz. I can afford it but there's no way I could ever tell my wife what that bottle costs. :-(
> ...


@ionicatoms I'm all set for the year. I bought a 50 lb Acelepryn (Chlorantraniliprole) w/0-0-7 SOP bag from SiteOne for $43.00


----------

